# engine oil



## kaori

please could you tell me which engine oil I need for a Fiat ducato 2.8 jtd motorhome turbo.

Thanks


----------



## blondy

When I had a 2.8, I had it serviced and gave instructions to be filled with fully synthetic oil, on picking it up I noticed the turbo whined a lot till it got warm. suspected wrong oil so rang the garage and yes, normal 20/ 50 diesel oil fitted, I drained and refilled with fully Synthetic oil, back to normal no more noise,
I had had turbo engined vehicles for around 30 years so i listened to ever sound.


----------



## tony50

kaori said:


> please could you tell me which engine oil I need for a Fiat ducato 2.8 jtd motorhome turbo.
> 
> Thanks


Sound advice from Blondy / Don , Check with a main Dealer , make sure you have the Reg.No. + Vin No .+Model + year etc . before you ring , Vehicle Oil Specifications change frequently , Wrong engine oil in today's vehicles ( and yesterdays vehicles ) spells "Expense " believe me I've seen a lot of damaged engines and turbos through 
wrong oils .


----------



## Techno100

Basically if £'s are a concern 10w40 semi synthetic
If you love your engine 5w40 Fully Synthetic
both are quite well priced on ebay. 
I use Total 9000 in my 2.2
most oil company sites will give you the right oil info just by putting your reg no. in
http://www.castrol.com/castrol/iframe.do?categoryId=9024084&contentId=7044829

I use these people but I buy in 3x5litre packs, much cheaper
HERE


----------



## gaspode

The specified oil for a ducato 2.8JTD is a 10/40 semi-synthetic to Service Classification: ACEA A3 B4 API SL CF

No need to use full synthetic but it won't do any harm, just cost more. Capacity is listed as 5.7 litres but in my experience you'll need more if changing filter (which of course you should do).
Fill to top of dipstick on level ground, run engine to fill the filter then leave to stand for 10 minutes before re-checking and topping up to final level (probably an additional 1 litre - it's a big filter). Take care not to overfill, the dash indicator should show a max. of 5 "o" symbols when you turn on the ignition.


----------



## lindyloot

We use Total Quartz 9000 5W/40 fully synthetic in our 2.8JTD


----------



## Hymervanman

Hi there, for all operating temperatures use 5w/40 synthetic (API CF/B4). If you are only expecting temperatures down to -15 degress then 10w/40 (API CF/B3) is fine ( and cheaper). You'll need 5.7 litres. Cheapest place to buy is usually your local motor factor- trade counter cash sale..


----------



## gaspode

lindyloot said:


> We use Total Quartz 9000 5W/40 fully synthetic in our 2.8JTD


Fiat only recommend the use of 5/40 oil in conditions lower than -15deg. Not required in most partss of UK but probably advisable if you are winter sports enthusiasts.


----------



## kaori

*Engine oil*

Thanks Gaspode for your replys we live in the South of France and we will not be going where it is cold so we have taken note what you have said.
Thanks once again.
ps we are new motorhomers!!


----------



## blackbirdbiker

lindyloot said:


> We use Total Quartz 9000 5W/40 fully synthetic in our 2.8JTD


Just had ours done by a local Fiat dealer friend with the same oil as Lindyloot.

Keith.


----------



## tramp

Hi all,

Be aware that you can go from semi synthetic to fully synthetic only after haveing the engine flushed to remove carbon deposits around the valves otherwise the fully will clean the engine and it`ll sound like a bag of bolts , backwards is fine ie: fully to semi.

I would not bother with fully as we dont keep campers that long to justify the higher price


----------



## Techno100

The ebay seller I use only charges £1 more for total 9000 than total 7000 so the saving is nothing between oil changes. I don't know what oil the previous owners of my van used but as it had only done 8700 in 6 yrs I've used and continue to use the full synthetic 9000. I changed it 6000 miles ago so I just have to decide how frequent to change it. Probably do it soon.


----------



## blondy

I think you will find that the advantage of 5/40 fully is that being thinner the oil will circulate quicker on start up which is where most wear occurs, plus one should never go to a lower spec oil, always to a higher spec, as with many things price isn't ever thing.


----------



## Whiskeymac

Interesting point arises in my mind from your last post Techno100.
Fully synthetic oils are now being advertised as 20k, indicating a much higher mileage between oil changes than of old.

Traditionally we have been told to change oil after a certain mileage or one year, whichever happens sooner. I haven't been able to get convincing data on whether 20k oils are ok for several years, as in a low mileage motorhome. I would expect oil deterioration due to age to be far less in a good fully synthetic than a semi, but perhaps there is an age limit that should determine a change.


----------



## Techno100

It's only 20k plus in certain engines like my berlingo which is 22 but I changed it at 15 and its on 27 now
My boxer manual says 10k or annual . I changed it a 9 & 19 I'm on nearly 24 now


----------



## listerdiesel

We use Chevron Supreme 10W-40 Semi-synthetic diesel oil in our petrol Discovery, and have done since we fitted the new short engine.

We buy it in 20 litre drums from Costco in the UK.

You can change to fully synthetic oil at any time without any special flushing, but I'd not bother with fully synthetic for a diesel motorhome engine, semi will be fine.

Peter


----------



## Philippft

The following statement is from the Fiat website and refers to a 2.3 euro 4 engine:

Remember that the service coupon must be carried out every 30,000 miles. If you do not do many miles a year, we recommend that you change the oil every two years. To keep your warranty valid, you do not need to have your motorhome serviced at the end of its first year of life, unless you have already completed the mileage specified for a service. Use only the recommended engine oil, Selenia WR, or an equivalent SAE 5W-30 oil that conforms to ACEA C2 standard.


----------



## richardjames

When I take mine in for service I take my own oil just to be safe 8O


----------



## tony50

I would not reommend flushing any engine in case it sends a load of rubbish round the engine as most engine flush products are a detergent .Just look what happens when you wash up at home the cups and greasy plates become clean and where does the deposits go in the washing up bowl ,like the rubbish in your engine when flushed ,in the sump to be picked up by the oil pump and hopefuuly it filters the rubbish or blocks up and go round the bypass system and then the main and bigend bearings.

Tony A.


----------

